# 2018 Sentra - Starter Went Out



## ChetWalters (3 mo ago)

I have a 2018 Sentra, 60k miles, and the starter just went out. Is this a known issue with these engines? Seems very odd that a starter would go out on such a young car


----------



## 1.8TTony (5 mo ago)

That is odd. Only 60k miles.......
Hmm, I wonder if this is an early sign of future electrical problems.


----------

